# how fast do ATD kick in?



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I started taking the Methimazole about 10 days ago. I was wondering how quickly I would start feeling the effects? I have had a really good 2 days now. Maybe its all in my head but I'm not feeling quite as exhausted. Still weak. And definitely still need the beta blockers, but my overall "self" feels a little better. Is this all in my mind?

Also, went to the opthamologist this week. He was so nice. I started crying in his office...ugh. Anyway, my eyes look good right now. Thank God. The right one is protruding very slightly. He said come back in 6 months for a recheck unless anything changes for me or I have any questions at all.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Yay that is great news with yoour eyes. That in itself shoould take some of the stress off. ATD's are not like taking a laxative they take longer than a day or two to change any thing. Its also quite individual. I was on 5mg 3 times per day 90 days later I was more hyper. Went to 10 mg 3 times per day 90 days later I was seriouslly hypo. So like I said in an earlier post to you it is important to get your labs every 4 weeks. Stay away from triggers and be conscious of nutritional up take. Also stay away from aspertame.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! I always appreciate your replies  Do I understand correctly that your blood was only being checked every 90 days? My doctor said 6 weeks. Is that too long?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

It was being checked every 4 weeks. The labs were basically the same from for the first 30 days as they were the second 30 days. Then BAM!!! like someone hit me over the head I went hypo. I fell off my front deck and scraped the muscle off the bone and ended up on crutches. It was way too far to crutch into the lab so it was 6 weeks between labs and it was too long. Might have caught that hypo demond had I not been on crutches. I fell cause the image on the right is the double image from what Graves did to my eyes. The double image is always on the right. I forgot and stepped on the step that wasn't there.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, crap. I called today to see if I could come back sooner and they said the Dr didn't have any openings before my appt at the end of May. However, I do have the paperwork to go get my blood drawn. Maybe I'll just go early. The doc will get the results and at least he can call me if there's anything that needs to change before I come in?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

RED FLAG
Get copies of your labs. Mine sat for 22 days because of mail problems due to a Wild Fire. By the time I got the results from the mail it was time for new labs. So those first labs were worthless. Depends on Dr some mail them some call. You have to stay in control. Always Always get copies. I am on the phone with the lab within 2 of the draw demanding the results. Cause I have gotten the wrong labs and they still have the blood and can run the right ones. Like T3 instead of T3 Free. Have your Dr write on the labs to give the patient a copy.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

I do have copies of all my labs up to current. I already have the doctor's order. Can I write on it to give patient a copy?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

I cannot tell a lie. Sheepishly, I have done it. But only cause I forgot to tell Doc to put it on the request. I do believe this could be a legal E situation.


----------



## pandatx (Mar 27, 2013)

but I don't know that, so until I hear otherwise....


----------

